# Pounding fence posts in winter?



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

This is probably a really dumb question but ... can you put in fence posts in the winter? We have to move one of our fence lines because of the outdoor arena we put in last fall. The new line has to go through a bit of bog, replacing a fenceline that goes through a lot of wetland and is just about falling over. I was wondering if fencers can use a pounder to drive the posts into frozen ground? Access would certainly be easier right now. The old line has small posts, so we will be using larger ones, and also spacing them closer together. And, naturally, if we get someone in to do that, might as well have them finish the fencing to close in a wooded area for them as well.

Will the posts just splinter if they are pounded into frozen ground?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

NorTrac 3-Pt. Post Hole Digger, Model# PHD | Auger Powerheads, Bits Extensions| Northern Tool + Equipment

I doubt you could do it by hand in the winter.


----------



## PilatesGal (Sep 7, 2012)

Definitely would never attempt it by hand ... but do you think it could be done with a post pounder?

I will check out the link when I get back to my laptop - for some reason I keep getting punted back to the forum when I try to look at it on my iPad.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The posts will split. I have clay and the pounder operator had to watch for splitting if the post hit hard pan. What I've done in a low area is as soon as the post is in, two or three same size tires are slipped over the post then filled with sandy gravel and tamped a bit just to settle it into the tires. Keep adding until even with the top of the tire. The post will become immoveable. Just be sure to put the tires on before stringing the wire. BTW, have someone handy with a chain saw put a good point, 12-18" long. It helps prevent frost from pushing them out. One end of the post will trim like cutting butter. The wrong end...... the person on the saw will know.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mark where your posts will go and build small fires over where your posts will go the day/ night before to thaw the ground. Depends on how frozen your ground is, but I heard it works if you have dig post holes in the winter and you don't have an auger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A friend went to rent a post hole auger in the fall but the rental place had already put them in storage. They said that the ground was too hard already and wouldn't work. 

A stable that my wife worked at used a pay loader to push posts in. I just don't remember what time of year they did it. I think it may have been in the spring but the ground hadn't thawed out fully. 

When we put hay in for the horses, I have to take down the fence wire to pull the bale in with the truck. I didn't realize how close I was to one of the posts (t-post). The bale caught it and bent it over. I was surprised when I went to put a new post in that it went in easily with the ground frozen. Maybe you could use those until spring and replace with the wooden posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

